# Recommend Hotel in Kinsale



## Carmel (22 Sep 2011)

Hi

I am planning a night away for my husband and I on our anniversary. Because of baby sitters location, I've decided on Kinsale.

Could anyone recommend a nice hotel in Kinsale please? I think we would like to be within walking distance of the town centre. I don't mind paying a bit extra for somewhere nice, as we this will be our first night away without the kids in a year. 

I've been looking at a few websites and alot of places seem to have very limited parking which would put me off. 

Any ideas?


----------



## tosullivan (26 Sep 2011)

Try the b&b or guest houses down there...they are some really nice ones. Jim Edwards has a great restaurant and guest house


----------



## Tired Paul (27 Sep 2011)

Trident is excellent, great location on the quay, 5min walk to town centre. Carlton is brill but a bit out of the town. Great views etc but a very short taxi ride to town centre.
Lots of B&B's in the area but haven't stayed in for years. Note - from Cork City


----------



## gocall01 (27 Sep 2011)

Tired Paul said:


> Trident is excellent, great location on the quay, 5min walk to town centre. Carlton is brill but a bit out of the town. Great views etc but a very short taxi ride to town centre.
> Lots of B&B's in the area but haven't stayed in for years. Note - from Cork City


 
+1 -> Trident Hotel.
Excellent location but my only experience of the hotel itself is at weddings.
My recall might be a little hazy on interior etc...


----------



## Mongola (27 Sep 2011)

+ 1 Trident.


----------



## Gekko (27 Sep 2011)

Tired Paul said:


> Trident is excellent, great location on the quay, 5min walk to town centre. Carlton is brill but a bit out of the town. Great views etc but a very short taxi ride to town centre.
> Lots of B&B's in the area but haven't stayed in for years. Note - from Cork City


 


gocall01 said:


> +1 -> Trident Hotel.
> Excellent location but my only experience of the hotel itself is at weddings.
> My recall might be a little hazy on interior etc...


 


Mongola said:


> + 1 Trident.


 
- 1 Trident


----------



## silverwake (28 Sep 2011)

Gekko said:


> - 1 Trident




That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm sure they have triple-checked everything ever since, but still...


----------



## Susanna (28 Sep 2011)

Carlton Hotel...beautiful spa and just outside Kinsale town centre.


----------



## dewdrop (29 Sep 2011)

While i agree with all the positive comments re the Trident i wonder does  any of the bedrooms suffer from traffic noise. We stayed in a lovely place in kerry but the traffic on the road outside kept us awake. I recall that there may be some "high class" guest houses in Kinsale but unfortunately i have forgotten the names. hope you will have a lovely time.


----------



## Mongola (29 Sep 2011)

Gekko said:


> - 1 Trident


 
I do remember that sad event..it was not so long ago...
I stayed at the Trident about 5/6 years ago and I thought it was really nice. 
It did lack a swimming pool, which is a requirement for me but I think (if I remember well) you can use the one of another hotel up the road. (not very practical though) 

I have only been to Kinsale once so this is all I can say!


----------



## Gekko (29 Sep 2011)

dewdrop said:


> While i agree with all the positive comments re the Trident


 
Eh, somebody died in the hotel and a load of other people nearly died. Per media reports, a file is about to be sent to the DPP.

Things I look for in a hotel:

- Nice leisure centre
- Nice breakfast
- Comfortable bed
- Not being killed

Sure let's recommend Gary Glitter to babysit while we're at it!


----------



## Carmel (30 Sep 2011)

*Kinsale Hotel*

Hi there
Thanks for all the replies. I  also had a look on Trip Advisor and in the end it was between the Trident and the Old Presbytery guesthouse. I went for the guesthouse because it looks a bit quirky and the reviews for its breakfast are really good. It also has a private carpark, which I think is important in Kinsale where parking can be a bit difficult.

I'll try and post again after I've been (booked for start of November).


----------



## dewdrop (1 Oct 2011)

Glad to see you have picked a spot and i hope you will enjoy the break. If you are interested in history there are interesting short strolls round the town.


----------

